# Assasin Snail eats MTS



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I noticed this Assasin Snail eating one of the many MTS in my 15 gallon ABNP breeding tank today::







[/URL][/IMG]

Sucess at last in snail controll... I hope


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

assassins are great, so are mts's
nice photo thanks for sharing


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Im not entirely sure why, but none of my assassins ever killed another snail even after months. I will explain the setup; I have a 30 gallon with convicts, jaguars, fire mouths, and a GT. I put in 20-25 assassins and then after a few weeks added some MTS and a rams horn snail to experiment with it. 6 months later the MTS and rams horn are still alive, incredibly. Im not sure how or why.

Maybe they need certain water parameters? I have no idea


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They probably like the food that hits the bottom better, they dont have to chase it lol Don't feed for a week and I bet the snail populating will dwindle down
The only time I have ever seen my assassins eat another snail was when they ganged up on a Nerite snail 6x their size. Would have took a pic of that but i was pretty irked as it was the only Nerite snail I had lol cool pic though


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? That's news to me. All my assassins seem to prefer snails over food, and I've never had them attack any of my nerites.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

ive had between 6 and 20 assassins in my tank and they are constantly feeding on the mts, you sure you have assassins? , isnt the bottom of your tank littered with mts shells?


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

now it is because they all died. there are MTS shells, assassin shells, ramshorn shells, marine shells. I keep them there because they add calcium to the water.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

howd they all die? , assassins eat them all and starve?


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no idea, I wasnt checking on them everyday. Most of the time they hide in the gravel. Then one day when I looked for them all I could find were empty shells. I was told they also ate fish food so I wasnt too concerned they werent eating the MTS. Or maybe they did eat them all, but I never caught them in the act. In any case it was over 6 months and they were all alive, and now theyre not.


----------

